

My Quest to Reengineer a Legendary Beer in a Dirty Kitchen - Luc
http://www.wired.com/2015/03/the-very-best-beer/

======
zstiefler
For anyone interested in homebrewing, I strongly recommend reading Jim
Palmer's How To Brew [0]. It's available for free online and does a great job
explaining the basics of brewing, while also including details about the
chemistry behind what happens during the brewing process. It's much easier to
brew an ale than making the lambics described in this article.

[0] [http://www.howtobrew.com/](http://www.howtobrew.com/)

~~~
deutronium
Also the book "Yeast: The Practical Guide to Beer Fermentation (Brewing
Elements)" provides an excellent guide to using yeast. Describing aspects such
as the different flavour components produced by yeasts, up to plating your own
yeast samples.

It's amazing how different yeasts can produce radically different flavours. A
fun experiment to try is to split the wort (unfermented beer) into different
vessels and try different yeasts out. For instance using a hefeweizen yeast,
will give clove/banana notes.

